# The Winner's Circle



## TwistMyArm

Hey Everyone, 

We now have a place where you can see all the winning photos of past challenges....well most of the winners anyways as some of the photos are currently MIA. You can however see a complete list of past challenges and who won what!

The Winner's Circle complete list of challenges and winners can be seen HERE!

The Winner's Circle Gallery of superfantastic photos can be found HERE!


----------



## JTHphoto

cool.  :thumbup:

great idea.


----------



## Nytmair

July, 2004  	Kitchen  	Nytmair



YAY FOR ME!!! :greenpbl:


----------



## TwistMyArm

If anyone who won still remembers which photo they won with (and if I don't already hae it) could you send me a copy? I'd like to gather up all of the photos in one specific gallery.


----------



## Alison

Nytmair said:
			
		

> July, 2004  	Kitchen  	Nytmair
> 
> 
> 
> YAY FOR ME!!! :greenpbl:



That was the blueberries, wasn't it? Great photo


----------



## terri

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> If anyone who won still remembers which photo they won with (and if I don't already hae it) could you send me a copy? I'd like to gather up all of the photos in one specific gallery.


Halloween: I'm sure it was the infrared of the house. I have that shot saved someplace, I'm certain. I'll look at home and forward it to you, Mister Twist.  

Thanks for doing this for us!


----------



## TwistMyArm

I've actually got a bunch of them, including Terri's spooky house and Nytmair's blueberries. Let me get these in a gallery and then we'll see what i'm still missing.


----------



## TwistMyArm

Alright so I've added a lot more photos and you'll notice I've also created a gallery to see them all at once. Keep in mind if you view the complete challenge listing you may need to refresh your page to view the additional urls.
As for the winners who's photos are missing, please feel free to send them to me if you still remember which photo it was. 
Also if anyone notices any discrepencies please let me know.


----------



## terri

TwistMyArm said:
			
		

> I've actually got a bunch of them, including Terri's spooky house and Nytmair's blueberries. Let me get these in a gallery and then we'll see what i'm still missing.


Awesome!   Glad you still have it.


----------



## stockaz

Some amazing entries.  Perhaps I'll try my hand next time.


----------



## RacePhoto

JTHphoto said:


> cool.  :thumbup:
> 
> great idea.



Ditto!

Something I was trying to find over the past months. Hey... nice gallery!


----------



## Jeff Canes

Multiple Exposure Nov 2003
http://thephotoforum.com/gallery/files/116-45830004_b.jpg


----------



## TwistMyArm

Thanks Jeff. As you can see I do need to update this. I'll add your photo as well.


----------



## Monz

what a great idea thanks


----------



## photographyaddict

It is really inspiring. I sure hope to be one of the winners some day!


----------



## TwistMyArm

I didn't even realize this was still stickied. Anyway I'll look to update this in October when I return.


----------



## fug.li

Very nice work, really. Great to see all pictures in one place.


----------



## hemrajw

You really have the collection of nice photo gallery! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## youbetcha1018

This is such a great idea! Nice photos you have there. Photos are like talking!


----------



## BryanSoderlind

Does anyone shoot IR film regularly? Let me know! I got some questions
www.bryansoderlind.com


----------



## jv08

Nice work! Glad to see all those pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Black_Noise

wow, i went back through the past winner's pics and I wouldnt mind have some of those as pictures in my house!


----------



## Betty1978

So fine work of great photograpphers in one place. Like to visit often.


----------



## hoyinsiu

Very nice work. It does inspire me. Thanks for sharing. I would love to share mine with all of you one day.


----------



## SuperKona

Why do I not have access to view this?


----------



## ottor

Same no access for me ....  was I bad?

r


----------



## Chris of Arabia

We had a problem with some of the galleries a couple of months back and it hasn't been possible to resurrect things, though we do know that the individual images are still there, which you can access via the first of the two links on post #1. For what it's worth, I get refused access to the second of the links as well.


----------



## acbus

That's excellent!


----------



## FourAcesPhotography

Tried checking em out - nothing working for me.


----------



## Funky

i won one back in 2007 i think it was and i'm not in the circle...i have the mug and swag to prove it


----------



## Renegrenade

I do not have permission to view the second link, but none of the images are accessible through the first link either, sadly.

If the images still exist but need to be accessed individually, perhaps somebody can save them to a hard drive and create a new "Winner's Circle" gallery to replace the damaged/defunct one?


----------



## igloopants

yea wtf

No images work


----------



## FastasEF

Ditto to the last few posts. Images don't work in the first link either.


----------

